# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dialogue pour la saisie d'un login et mot de passe

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Dialogue pour la saisie d'un login et mot de passe

Dialogue pour la saisie d'un login et mot de passe.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

